# Do all poodles have long legs?



## Tiffany

Oh and he's a minature! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

Poodles are supposed to have a square, balanced outline. So yes most minis and toys people have seen are short legged and when they see one that is as they are supposed to be they get confused.

Rick


----------



## lizzy_8

My Lulu has long legs and I think she is beautiful. Don't worry about other people your puppy is adorable.


----------



## PoodleRick

Looks pretty square to me.


----------



## lily cd re

I think your puppy is beautifully proportioned and PoodleRick you did a neat job showing Tiffany how nice and square this pretty baby is. Tiffany you have a very "normally" built puppy.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Poodle pups are kinda like teenage girls-they do go through a phase where they LOOK leggy. It's just a stage. I thought my Sammy was terribly leggy when she was about 5 months old-her legs were everywhere all the time. She was perfectly square when she got done growing.


----------



## hopetocurl

Just last week, I posted about short-legged poodles! My friend's poodle has long looking legs, but a lady that lives in my neighborhood has very short legs... To me the short-legged dog does not look like a poodle. But, they swear she is! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

You might be interested in looking at the Illustrated Standard to learn more about poodle structure. http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/files/IllustratedStandard.pdf My mini went through a "leggy" looking stage when he was growing, he looked like a weirdly assembled adolescent for a time. (Check out the fourth photo below!)  He grew to be oversize, about 17.75" at the withers, and is well put together. Your mini looks mighty fine to me!


----------



## LEUllman

I see so many unfortunately bred, short-legged white toy poodles -- or maybe they are poodle mixes, who knows? -- it's no surprise that the general public thinks that is what's normal. I was playing music at a Farmer's Market near Los Angeles yesterday, and must have seen a dozen. One person walked by with a little pack of three long bodied/short legged toys, all white. (And they always seem to be white.)


----------



## PoodleRick

LEUllman said:


> I see so many unfortunately bred, short-legged white toy poodles -- or maybe they are poodle mixes, who knows? -- it's no surprise that the general public thinks that is what's normal. I was playing music at a Farmer's Market near Los Angeles yesterday, and must have seen a dozen. One person walked by with a little pack of three *long bodied/short legged toys,* all white. (And they always seem to be white.)


They're like curly haired Dachshunds. Maybe we should just call them Dachapoos? Na 

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles

LEUllman said:


> I see so many unfortunately bred, short-legged white toy poodles -- or maybe they are poodle mixes, who knows? -- it's no surprise that the general public thinks that is what's normal. I was playing music at a Farmer's Market near Los Angeles yesterday, and must have seen a dozen. One person walked by with a little pack of three long bodied/short legged toys, all white. (And they always seem to be white.)



Really, what's up with that? I spent a while in my Vet's waiting room one day, and 5 of those squat white dogs came in in a row. I couldn't even be sure that they were poodles. Must be that the pet store crowd favors white for some reason, but they sure do look dirty and dingy when they walk around the city so low to the ground!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

LEUllman said:


> I see so many unfortunately bred, short-legged white toy poodles -- or maybe they are poodle mixes, who knows? -- it's no surprise that the general public thinks that is what's normal. I was playing music at a Farmer's Market near Los Angeles yesterday, and must have seen a dozen. One person walked by with a little pack of three long bodied/short legged toys, all white. (*And they always seem to be white*.)


I almost think that sometimes people confuse Bichons with poodles and just cross them thinking that they are the same, since the coat is so similar...and if you clip them down to "poodle" clip most people would not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

My breeder, who has bred hundreds of champions says that in breeding poodles she strives for the outline of a Giraffe - long legs, short body, and long neck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffany

PoodleRick said:


> Looks pretty square to me.



Thanks Rick, I read up on the breed standard but I just wasn't sure if they were only talking about standards!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffany

Wild Kitten said:


> I almost think that sometimes people confuse Bichons with poodles and just cross them thinking that they are the same, since the coat is so similar...and if you clip them down to "poodle" clip most people would not be able to tell the difference.




Agreed!! You can't imagine the confusion I get, even at the dog park people demand that he must be mixed with something!

But it's actually the exact opposite lol, I think a lot of people at least in my area haven't seen pure poodles, and they're kind of ignorant.I'm no trying to be rude or mean but it really upsets me when people make rude comments about my dog to my face.


I debate walking around with a pickle version of the poodle breed standard, 
I dunno lol...

Even my monster in law ( she has a poodle mix) says he looks so "weird" and his legs are so long and it doesn't look normal she laughs at him actually. 

And all I can think now is what's wrong with BEING PROPORTIONATE! 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

Tiffany said:


> Thanks Rick, I read up on the breed standard but I just wasn't sure if they were only talking about standards!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When depicted in a photo where there's nothing to give a scale for size, properly proportioned minis and even toys can be mistaken for standards. To me that's one clear sign of a well-conformed poodle!


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiffany said:


> Agreed!! You can't imagine the confusion I get, even at the dog park people demand that he must be mixed with something!
> 
> But it's actually the exact opposite lol, I think a lot of people at least in my area haven't seen pure poodles, and they're kind of ignorant.I'm no trying to be rude or mean but it really upsets me when people make rude comments about my dog to my face.
> 
> 
> I debate walking around with a pickle version of the poodle breed standard,
> I dunno lol...
> 
> Even my monster in law ( she has a poodle mix) says he looks so "weird" and his legs are so long and it doesn't look normal she laughs at him actually.
> 
> And all I can think now is what's wrong with BEING PROPORTIONATE!


In this age of oodles and doodles and _anything_poos........ most people don't know what a real poodle looks like, I always get asked what breed Lucia is, "Is she _just _a poodle?" ... LOL

Yeah she IS THE REAL DEAL!! Extremely sweet and smart and beautiful... 

I haven't seen many around here, in the past 10 years I maybe seen about 4 or 5 ... 

I actually got a comment from one woman in the park the other day (She herself had a "cockerpoo" **rolling eyes**) saying how the doodles increased the poodle's popularity.... apparently she keep seeing more of them around... I don't know, she might be walking at different places because I haven't seen that many. 

Don't listen to what others say, what is important is what you think, and you got a perfect little puppy there  

Enjoy him!


----------



## lily cd re

LEUllman said:


> I see so many unfortunately bred, short-legged white toy poodles -- or maybe they are poodle mixes, who knows? -- it's no surprise that the general public thinks that is what's normal. I was playing music at a Farmer's Market near Los Angeles yesterday, and must have seen a dozen. One person walked by with a little pack of three long bodied/short legged toys, all white. (And they always seem to be white.)


I bet if you asked the owners at least a few of those would have been malti-poos. All those little mixes (malti, shih, yorkie, etc) seem to end up barrel bodies and short on leg. If you want a short legged long bodied dog. get a doxie! Oh too funny Rick, I didn't even see your post about curly haired dachshunds until after I first put this up.


----------



## Carley's Mom

Your poodle is perfect, people don't see those very often...


----------



## hopetocurl

LEUllman said:


> I see so many unfortunately bred, short-legged white toy poodles -- or maybe they are poodle mixes, who knows? -- it's no surprise that the general public thinks that is what's normal. I was playing music at a Farmer's Market near Los Angeles yesterday, and must have seen a dozen. One person walked by with a little pack of three long bodied/short legged toys, all white. (And they always seem to be white.)


The one in my neighborhood is also white....


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiffany said:


> Agreed!! You can't imagine the confusion I get, even at the dog park people demand that he must be mixed with something!
> 
> But it's actually the exact opposite lol, I think a lot of people at least in my area haven't seen pure poodles, and they're kind of ignorant.I'm no trying to be rude or mean but it really upsets me when people make rude comments about my dog to my face.
> 
> 
> I debate walking around with a pickle version of the poodle breed standard,
> I dunno lol...
> 
> Even my monster in law ( she has a poodle mix) says he looks so "weird" and his legs are so long and it doesn't look normal she laughs at him actually.
> 
> And all I can think now is what's wrong with BEING PROPORTIONATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Get used to it - folks are always asking me what my girls are - they are so used to the dingy white ragamuffins being called poodle, that THEY have no clue what a poodle should look like!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Your poodle is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! Please keep sharing photos!! 

I LOVE long legs!! I mostly see miniature poodles that have such short legs and long bodies, so it's wonderful to see a mini with lovely proportionate elegant legs!!!! 



And I'm proud of my long-legged-babies!!!  hehehe 

In some of these pictures their legs look way longer than they actually are  Hahahaha but it's for the sake of argument LOL 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whitechin

My girl has long legs.wish I could figure out how to post pics.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom

I always have to post a picture on fb, then copy it and then I can post it from the copy here. Hope that helps.


----------



## liljaker

The breed standard is that they should be "square" --Sunny is the first mini I have to is square (ha). My first 2 poodles weren't, but they weren't from a reputable breeder either.


----------



## Caniche

Ryker has long legs too. I think his are just a tad elongated for his torso, but his body is long and lean too - so he looks like he is a baby deer. 

Leggy poodles are awesome. Especially if they can jump on your bed (and you want them to). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Caniche said:


> Ryker has long legs too. I think his are just a tad elongated for his torso, but his body is long and lean too - so he looks like he is a baby deer.
> 
> Leggy poodles are awesome. Especially if they can jump on your bed (and you want them to).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Ryker is beautiful! I love his photos!  and that last one is hilarious!!  too cute!!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotsonofbun

I know that poodles are suppose to be square but also with most adolescent dogs I've seen they go through a leggy clumsy stage. 

It's almost like their legs grow faster than the rest and then eventually the rest catches up  

It's so funny with large breeds they are so clumsy at that age. I once got ran down by an adolescent great dane she just didn't know what to do with all those big legs


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

spotsonofbun said:


> I know that poodles are suppose to be square but also with most adolescent dogs I've seen they go through a leggy clumsy stage.
> 
> It's almost like their legs grow faster than the rest and then eventually the rest catches up
> 
> It's so funny with large breeds they are so clumsy at that age. I once got ran down by an adolescent great dane she just didn't know what to do with all those big legs



My niece and sister have Danes. They are hysterically funny when they're pups. The legs are everywhere! They have a special diet they feed when the pups are growing-it's supposed to even out the joint and muscle growth so they're less likely to get joint problems later. They have to put on weight evenly. I have a recipe for great dane "satin balls" to make if my dogs aren't eating right or we're on a road trip.


----------



## Manxcat

Yep - met a guy out the other day with what I first thought was a small black mini... until he proudly told me "She's a Puchon"... took me a minute to realise he meant a poodle/bichon cross!

We have loads of poodle/bichon crosses here thanks to an almost BYB, and yes, they've all got the short leg thing going on - but the owners are invariably enchanted with the real deal when they see my two! Apart from this guy and his "Puchon"....!!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Wonder if it's "puchon" or "poochon". That's crazy! I have a friend's intact red/blonde min pin and a lady with a maltese said we should breed them and get mini-malts. REALLY? That would be a funny looking PSYCHO breed of mutt!


----------



## lily cd re

Whenever I meet people with "doodles" or other sorts of crosses who admire Lily and make comments like "I love her coat, wish my dog had a coat like that" or "how do you keep her so fit and trim, my dog is a glutton," etc I just smile politely and say next time get a poodle! Even one of my very closest friends who has had a schnoodle and now a labradoodle has heard me say that.


----------



## Manxcat

AleKaiRowdie said:


> Wonder if it's "puchon" or "poochon". That's crazy! I have a friend's intact red/blonde min pin and a lady with a maltese said we should breed them and get mini-malts. REALLY? That would be a funny looking PSYCHO breed of mutt!


No idea - he just said it with a bit of a Frenchified accent! Trying to sound posh I guess... and no doubt fabricated!

Mini-malts... sounds more like a drink or a chocolate bar!


----------



## kayfabulous6

This is a picture of my pup, a small mini 6 m.o weighing 7lb. Her legs are long too! Your pup looks perfect.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Manxcat said:


> Yep - met a guy out the other day with what I first thought was a small black mini... until he proudly told me "She's a Puchon"... took me a minute to realise he meant a poodle/bichon cross!
> 
> We have loads of poodle/bichon crosses here thanks to an almost BYB, and yes, they've all got the short leg thing going on - but the owners are invariably enchanted with the real deal when they see my two! Apart from this guy and his "Puchon"....!!


I just met one today on our walk....... I wonder what makes people cross poodles with bichons, they cant even say they do it so they get a non shedding dog since both breeds are non shedding already....... so what is the point in crossing them?

Makes no sense to me.... 

On my walk today I met a poodle/jack russel, poodle/cocker spaniel, and a poodle/bichon cross....... the only other "real"breed dog we met was a staff... oh and a chow chow


----------



## lily cd re

I don't get the "designer dog" thing either. I just clicked on one of the ad links a few minutes ago to see what it led to, which turned out to be a puppy store--full of maltipoos, maltishihs and various other silly "mutts." I don't begrudge anyone any dog that they love and care for, and that enriches their life in return, but I hate that people don't understand that these retail outlets are usually a front for puppy mills where the backgrounds of the parents is unknown and the conditions of the breedings are a disaster waiting to be exposed. Uggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------

